# Prune Now or Wait



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have 3 of these bushes that started small and are now huge. Can I cut them back now or should I wait till spring? Thanks...


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

They are blooming, so no. Never prune during the growing season or blooming season. Prune between Dec - Feb.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> They are blooming, so no. Never prune during the growing season or blooming season. Prune between Dec - Feb.


Thanks @Ecks from Tex! Do you know what it is and how low can I cut it back? Appreciate the advice/suggestions!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

By the way it grew like this in less than 2 years


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > They are blooming, so no. Never prune during the growing season or blooming season. Prune between Dec - Feb.
> ...


It's a Chaste Tree (Vitex Chaste Shrub). You should deadhead the blooms in the summer to encourage more blooming. During late winter you should do your heavy pruning. There's really no wrong way to prune them, and they'll grow any way you shape them. If it were me, I'd want to grow it up off the ground level a little, so I'd prune a foot or two off the ground. Then go in and cut back all dead/woody/leggy branches from the main trunk. Then just trim back and prune as you see fit, using common sense.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Ecks from Tex said:
> ...


Slow down @Ecks from Tex...common sense and plants don't sit well with me. I have been know to kill almost every plant I tried to make nice (except my Lantana) 

What the heck is "deadhead" mean? Aprreciate the tip to clean up the bottom as it sits too low to the ground. Can't wait for January to roll around!!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

"Deadheading" is cutting off the spent bloom, which encourages the plant to produce new blooms. You can cut back to a few leaves past where the bloom ends.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e41SQEaUAY


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> "Deadheading" is cutting off the spent bloom, which encourages the plant to produce new blooms. You can cut back to a few leaves past where the bloom ends.


to 5 leaves, specifically.

most shrubs that bloom will have 5 leaves at the points of growth for blooming purposes


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

so, just to clarify, you see all those spent blooms on your shrub in the photo? If you deadhead those, back to the growth point, new blooms will keep coming during the summer


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> so, just to clarify, you see all those spent blooms on your shrub in the photo? If you deadhead those, back to the growth point, new blooms will keep coming during the summer


Got it...thanks again!!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > "Deadheading" is cutting off the spent bloom, which encourages the plant to produce new blooms. You can cut back to a few leaves past where the bloom ends.
> ...


You know, I learned that from Laura on Garden Answers lol.


----------

